

Revealed: the top secret rules that allow NSA to use US data without a warrant - discostrings
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/20/fisa-court-nsa-without-warrant

======
LoganCale
> Retain and make use of "inadvertently acquired" domestic communications if
> they contain usable intelligence, information on criminal activity, threat
> of harm to people or property, are encrypted, or are believed to contain any
> information relevant to cybersecurity

So if they "inadvertently" discover you're breaking a law during their mass
surveillance, they can forward it to the relevant authorities.

> Access the content of communications gathered from "U.S. based machine[s]"
> or phone numbers in order to establish if targets are located in the US, for
> the purposes of ceasing further surveillance

Brilliant. In order to prevent spying on citizens, they spy on citizens to
make sure they're citizens who can't be spied on.

